# Some music for your Halloween Ambiance or Function



## HansMaestroMusic (Oct 24, 2012)

*Mwahahahahahahaha!!*

It's that time of year again. Please feel free to take advantage of this creative commons licensed music. If this serves you, or anyone you may know of use, please pass it along.

Two charts for your haunted house, haunted maze, trick or treat station, ambiance, etc...
*
Spooky Waltz:* FREE DOWNLOAD and STREAMING
*Halloweentime According To The UNdead:* FREE STREAMING
*Halloweentime (45min Looped):* FREE DOWNLOAD and STREAMING

*Haunted Holidays! *:lol:

PS, yes, I wrote these pieces, so I feel that this fits best in "Today's Composers" over "Classical Music" or "Musicians", etc. Thanks!


----------

